# Microsoft Word (2016)  Printing comments with the name showing



## Shiremaid (Jul 19, 2018)

Is there any way, without a macro, to get Word to print the name with the comments rather than the initials (especially since it seems to put the inititals in backwords e.g. Tom Smith's inititials would show up as ST)

And is there any way to make sure all the comments are printing as sometimes it seems that replies to comments are not printing.


----------



## Macropod (Jul 19, 2018)

There is no reason for initials to be reversed from whatever the commentators had Word configured to show; maybe one or more commentators has them reversed. As for full names instead of initials, that can only be done when the comments are added and only if the commentators have Word configured with their full name.


----------



## Shiremaid (Jul 20, 2018)

I know that the users of some of the comments have their full name in there because when you are editing/reading the document it shows the full name in the comments.  But it shortens it to initials when printing.
And although my name is set up as Jane Doe and my initials as JD, it appears as Doe, Jane when editing/reading the document and therefore as DJ when printing.


----------



## Jack in the UK (Jul 26, 2018)

A wild shot

If the system is taking your name from the domain i.e. log in details, then yep could be like this. Often happen in AD and Email as someone's set search and surname first thus this is carried over

Set the names to show in two parts, i.e. First name then surname and concatenate/format  as required

Your author is the name in the comments 


Personalise your Microsoft Office box will have your name it in - try changing it 

To do this 
Click File > Options in Excel 

In the Excel Options dialog box
Make sure you select "General" tab
Look for - 
 "Personalize your copy of Microsoft Office" 

Now change the old name with what you want
Click the "OK"


----------



## Shiremaid (Jul 26, 2018)

Ah ha, found a setting to use my personal settings regardless of sign in to Office.  When I click that it displays my name and initials the way I have it set so it must have been pulling it from something our IT set up somewhere.  
Thanks!


----------



## Jack in the UK (Jul 28, 2018)

spot on yes "" Often happen in AD and Email as someone's set search and surname first """" This is the IT departments doing 

Well done, glad your sorted - if things change back as sometimes they can thas IT refreshing global settings and it will always repeat the reset so you need to alter the setting and run the codes each time 

jiuk


----------

